# protected carb pasta



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 4, 2010)

Just found a photo on D365 about a brand of pasta that is "protected carb" and claims to not raise BG levels as high as normal pasta! Photo shows the persons dexcom with slightly raised levels after the pasta but nothing as dramatic as say, I would usually get.

Has anyone had any experience of this? I'm wondering whether to get some!

http://www.dreamfieldsfoods.co.uk/pasta-nutrition-label.html


----------



## Keaver (May 4, 2010)

Found this link that lists its ingredients:

http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/low_carb_products1.html

Just scroll down to dreamfields

If it works for you great!


----------



## manu (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking at the ingredients I wonder how nice it would taste... xantham gum is usually used as a thickener in gluten free products, and having tried gluten free pasta, I have to say it doesn't taste as good as wheat semolina pasta... let me know if you have a go!


----------

